# Sensors issue

## Freakazoid

namely, it won't run.

sensors says this:

No sensors found!

Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.

Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.

sensors-detect spits back this when it's done:

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0xe80

    Chip `ITE IT8726F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Warning: the required module it87 is not currently installed

on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.

Otherwise, check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for

driver availability.

yet the driver is there: (grepping config from /proc/config.gz)

 grep -i 'it87' config

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

Anyone have a clue what's going on? Everything worked fine last motherboard but hasn't worked since this one was installed, which was a while ago, just now gotten around to checking sensors given it's heavy use video encoding.

----------

## theotherjoe

any information about it87 in dmesg?

```
[    0.791435] it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x228, revision 8

[    0.793073] it87: Beeping is supported

[    0.795034] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.796652] cpuidle: using governor men
```

if not yet included you probably should activate debugging messages

for Hardware Monitoring Support in kernel config.

edit: btw, which lm_sensors version are you running?

----------

## Freakazoid

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> any information about it87 in dmesg?
> 
> ```
> [    0.791435] it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x228, revision 8
> 
> ...

 

hmm, interesting, the kernel says this:

i2c /dev entries driver

it87: Found IT8726F chip at 0xe80, revision 3

it87: VID is disabled (pins used for GPIO)

it87: Beeping is supported

ACPI: resource it87 [io  0x0e85-0x0e86] conflicts with ACPI region HHHV [io  0x0e86 disabled]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

k10temp 0000:00:18.3: unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled

emerge says i'm running v3.2.0

----------

## theotherjoe

had a similar problem with an older motherboard and different

monitoring chip. the only way I got that combination working was

via kernel parameter acpi_enforce_resources=lax. 

which kernel version are you running?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> had a similar problem with an older motherboard and different
> 
> monitoring chip. the only way I got that combination working was
> 
> via kernel parameter acpi_enforce_resources=lax
> ...

 

Yep, that would probably allow it to start working.

----------

## Freakazoid

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> had a similar problem with an older motherboard and different
> 
> monitoring chip. the only way I got that combination working was
> 
> via kernel parameter acpi_enforce_resources=lax. 
> ...

 

running a vanilla (straight from kernel.org) self-compiled (not via emerge) 2.6.37 

lemme prod grub.conf and reboot the system

----------

## Freakazoid

 *Freakazoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> running a vanilla (straight from kernel.org) self-compiled (not via emerge) 2.6.37 
> 
> lemme prod grub.conf and reboot the system

 

got it working. Talk about a bad monitoring chip:

```

 # sensors

it8716-isa-0e80

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +1.28 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in1:         +2.14 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in2:         +2.14 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in3:         +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in4:         +1.23 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in5:         +2.45 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:         +1.82 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in7:         +3.18 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

Vbat:        +3.07 V

fan1:       1303 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:       1140 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:          0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

temp1:       +16.0 C  (low  = +127.0 C, high = -53.0 C)  ALARM  sensor = thermal diode

temp2:       +35.0 C  (low  =  -1.0 C, high = +127.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:      -128.0 C  (low  =  -1.0 C, high = +127.0 C)  sensor = disabled

```

about the only numbers that look trustworthy are fan1 and fan2, maybe temp2 as well as i'll assume that's the cpu temp.

----------

## theotherjoe

 *Quote:*   

> about the only numbers that look trustworthy are fan1 and fan2, maybe temp2 as well as i'll assume that's the cpu temp.

 

yup, on my it87 system CPU also shows up on temp2.

----------

